# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I havent tried the demo yet, but all my friends are going crazy over it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its amazing for the PC...the beta is simply amazing...

Are you playing on the PC or a console? The PC has some pretty hefty requirements so if you dont have a newer PC your likely to be sluggish..


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm on a console. I put in a few more hours last night and started to pick it up. Just completely different from COD so I had to figure everything out. It is pretty good now that I'm getting into it.


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Gameplay is definitley different from COD. Didnt like the gameplay at the beginning but now the game is gonna blow Modern Warfare out of the water. But truly amazing


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, the game play is very different. It also helped that I had leveled up and got the scar. What a difference a gun can make.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this game anything like COD???

If it is then im not even gonna bother getting it...its not worth paying $60 for another control and plaster for my walls.

Do they have those gay perks that dont work...for instance "invisibility" on radar ( which doesnt work for shit in COD )

I like to stay hidden * camping * and not have to worry about some online geek finding me...can this game deliver that for me?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is nothing like COD but you will probably break another controller. At least play the demo without blowing a gasket and see what it is like. I hated it for the first hour and then got into it.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, It is definitely a good game however I couldn't get into the demo last night. I don't know if they had the servers down or what was going on. I'll give it another shot tonight.


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Definitely will be a great game given the beta is so good. It's not as good as MAG when it comes to scale and the communication but because of this its a lot easier to pick up than mag. I'll be picking it up when it releases (not sure for which console yet), but I'm not sure how much I'll be playing given how good MAG is. I might just pick it up for the 360 so it can stop collecting dust, lol.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a few games to trade. If I get enough out of them I'll see about getting battlefield and MAG. I really havn't heard much about MAG but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has played the demo yet? My friend couldn't stop saying how great the game was so I had to try it. Unfortunately I really wasn't impressed. The game play was just choppy and I just didn't like it. any other opinions?



So ive been playing the demo for the past 3 days...at first i didnt like it...but when i learned how to snipe from across the map then all of a sudden i was sold haha

the demo is awesome. It lasts for 20 min per game. I dont even have to buy the game


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I do that every once in a while. It did take a while to figure things out but it is all good now. Glad you like it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> Yeah, I do that every once in a while. It did take a while to figure things out but it is all good now. Glad you like it.


I like it a lot becuase i used to play BF 2 for pc...it was an awesome game cuz you can do anything in it on multiplayer. I always took the chopper to a rooftop that u can only get to by a heli and camped out there

The ps3 version is sweet too...im in love with flying the UAV


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

It's pretty cool, the gameplay is weird after playing MW2 and I hate that the vehicles spawn back. :\ 'cause everyone stands there and waits. D:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Old school BF2 was very good. MF2 is fast pace and takes a bit of time to get skill set down. Once you step away for a week takes a day or 2 to get back up there again. I prefer the style of BF2/BC2 just due to the teamwork involved and not dying right when someone shoots 1 shot (except a shotgun to the face), a little more realistic IMO.


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> It's pretty cool, the gameplay is weird after playing MW2 and I hate that the vehicles spawn back. :\ 'cause everyone stands there and waits. D:


True, but that's mostly all the newbs or people that don't know how to work as a team. A proper team will have assigned personnel for vehicles during each match and adjust accordingly. Same thing happens in MAG, the best matches are when you have two teams who actually work as teams and communicate otherwise it's a slaughter or a giant mess.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Played the demo and got my ass handed to me even though I did pretty well on BFBC 1. FML It seems a lot better though and more like MW2 but I still like MW2 better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

zspec1 said:


> True, but that's mostly all the newbs or people that don't know how to work as a team. A proper team will have assigned personnel for vehicles during each match and adjust accordingly. Same thing happens in MAG, the best matches are when you have two teams who actually work as teams and communicate otherwise it's a slaughter or a giant mess.


Yeah, that's true - that's why when I play seriously.. I play with people I know. If not, that demo makes me laugh so hard, especially even more when I play Battlefield 1943, run around with my wrench out and hit people. Lmao.


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Yeah, that's true - that's why when I play seriously.. I play with people I know. If not, that demo makes me laugh so hard, especially even more when I play Battlefield 1943, run around with my wrench out and hit people. Lmao.


If you want a regular crew to play with, try the people over at vgevo.com . They always have people playing and are great to play with.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, having a regular crew to play with is nice but not always an option. Some of my games on here have been great where everyone is working together and things go amazing. Other times it is like no one even knows how to play and we get our asses handed to us. 

I was close to games stop yesterday so I stopped in and put a deposit on it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ive been playing the demo for a while now and established some really good stats...about 800 kills to 200 deaths. ( i love how you can be stealthy in this game unlike in COD. )

so anyways, i called up gamestop and asked them if all my ranks and scores would be transferred to the actual game once i buy it and the guy told me NO

that sux...all that work for nothing


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, they won't transfer which sucks if you've been doing really well. It just gives you the chance to start on a fresh slate....


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I see the demo dies on this today then it is a waiting game until March 2nd when it actually comes out. Oh well, I have other things to get into before then.....


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

this game is ballsout INSANNEEEEE . ive gotta get it for my pc.. too good. sets the bar high. 

most peopel have played MW2, so once they play this game, it feels kinda wierd i suppose/? but once you get into it and learn more, its awesome


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, there was a how not to suck at BFBC2 on youtube. It was pretty good and gave a nice overview of things. I really can't wait to get it. Depending on what my trade in is for my games I might also get MAG. I've heard that is really good as well.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, this finally came out yesterday and I played last night for a couple hours. The game is really good and I'm liking the additions from the demo. I'm sure there are many more hours of playing to come.....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

nice tutorial. I want this for the PS3. I missing the vehicles 
The trucks, copters, tanks, humvie's that is what COD4 is missing

-Slyder


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I would like this on PS3. For some reason I'm not really big on the controller and their FPS games really have left me wanting when I play.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazing game on the PC..simply amazing..

The instant some guy on an ATV drove right at me full speed in an attempt to run me over, i shot him at near point blank range, he rag-dolled off the back of the ATV, and it careened off to the right off a cliff into the ocean i may have messed my pants...it was that epic.

And it looks like COD is dead/dying...with them firing the lead two guys, and now Activision is building up a new developer and business unit to do all future COD games...and from people i know in the industry from other forums the new unit is being made up of some fairly un-imaginative people...


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Bought it the first day it came out and every free moment I've had, I've been on it.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, this game is really good. I was playing the other night and had a long distance shot on a guy that was on top of a building. He crumpled over and fell of the front of the building. It was like a scene from a movie.


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> I'm not sure I would like this on PS3. For some reason I'm not really big on the controller and their FPS games really have left me wanting when I play.


I prefer the PS3 controller over my 360 one but I know that it just depends on the person. As far as FPS go, there has yet to be a FPS done better than Killzone 2 and I've bought just about all of them. It's too bad that it was a PS3 exclusive because if it was on both consoles, it would have gotten the praise it deserved.

P.S. I'm loving BFBC2. So much fun to tear down the buildings that snipers are hiding in


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Agree that this is a VERY FUN GAME. Although I am not new to FPS on the PC, I had never played any of the Battlefield or COD series and rather stuck with games like Farcry, TF2, L4D. I was a bit hesitant at first due to the ranking system and I had in my mind that this system would be a real pain in the ass to deal with as those who were ranked above me would own me (still wondering how people were rank 11 by the second day of release?).

Found the ranking system actually makes me want to keep playing and although the higher ranks have better weapons, I can still take them from time to time. So glad I got this game!! For those of you stuck on the fence, hop in and you will not be let down.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was very surprised at how fast some people had leveled up. The first day it was released I ran into a couple level 10s. It all depends on how much you play. 

Leveling up does give you better guns but it also gives things like inproved med packs for the medical class. Each class has its own set of things it does. You can also get the acog scope and red dots for the guns which make it a lot easier to shoot.

One thing I'm very impressed with is the fact that they actually put gravity into play on this. When you shoot the bullet will drop over a long distance and you have to aim a bit high to get a good shot.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> One thing I'm very impressed with is the fact that they actually put gravity into play on this. When you shoot the bullet will drop over a long distance and you have to aim a bit high to get a good shot.


that is true. Especially if ur a sniper.

the one thing i dont like is when u press the select button to reveal enemies


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is one of my big problems with being a sniper. I always forget to aim a bit high. Till I reload the other sniper has already killed me. It gets a bit frustrating at times. 

I have to say that marking the enemy is a pretty cool thing. I keep forgetting to use it though.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

its cool when ur attacking, but when u want to be sneaky, the other guy doesnt even have to see, all he'll do is press select and bammm, the little cone is above ur head


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

someone has to spot you for that to happen. To do it you have to have your cross hairs on someone then push the back button. So after that it is a bit hard to neak around but someone did spot you and mark you.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i beg to differ...as long as ur cross hairs are somewhere within the vicinity, and press the button, ull be marked.

what i usually do is auto fire the select button until i see a cone :laugh::laugh:

that was on the demo though...still need to get the game


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I'll have to give it a try. It would definitely help to spot snipers for the rest of your team. They can be a real PITA if their well hidden.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

thats what i was doing at the demo and its a freebie...cuz u dont have to do anything and u get spot assist kills haha


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That would be pretty cool. You could be a sniper and not kill anyone and get a ton of points just doing this.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

haha yea over time.

PS:
i posted pics from that bowl that you were wondering about from when i was in utah..did u see it? its under canyons deathwish:laugh:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess it would take some time depending on how many points you get for each one. 

I did see your pics. That is pretty sick although I can't recall asking about it...... Maybe I was sleep posting.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Is it worth 50 bucks? I was looking for a new game to pick up. My vid card on my pc is just a hair under the recommended requirements.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

For PC I'd say yes well worth the money. Like BF2 and 2142, same functionality in squad aspect and you get to select your servers. 

For 360 or PS3, I'd say everyone is very pissed at EA right now. All weekend long the one weekend I took off from boarding, the servers were down more than half of the day both Saturday and Sunday making you fight all night long trying to get in one server. Once you did, you'd be lucky if it was a) not a poor host to lag you and b) a decent match not one sided.

I'm not impressed with their poor ability to take care of something like this on the first weekend after launch. I wouldn't be surprised if a boat load of people brought the game back for trade in after putting up with such crap. All stats on 360 were reset, before they restored it. Mine were not fully restored and put me two weapon unlocks for recon down and took me the rest of the night just to get back to where I was.

It's a fun game of course, but their way of handling it so far for the consoles is by far the worst of any 360 game I've ever seen.



Mr. Polonia said:


> i beg to differ...as long as ur cross hairs are somewhere within the vicinity, and press the button, ull be marked.
> (


This is not so for the real game I find on the 360 anyhow. I can point it on people close and far and sometimes it gets them, sometimes it doesn't. This is when using a 12x sniper scope as well.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

The server outtages pissed me and my buds off so much...I had to play COD instead on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

SMDSkata said:


> The server outtages pissed me and my buds off so much...I had to play COD instead on Saturday.


Always go back to your roots, eh? 

But yes, the server outages were a tad annoyin!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

They aren't over. Some friends were playing last night and we all got booted. It came back up a few minutes later but it is definitely getting annoying.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

are the server issues just for consoles?


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't experienced any server connection issues on my PS3 version, but my neighbor complained about problems on his 360.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still having issues on my 360. I ended up just playing something on the PS3 last night. This is just stupid, after all the games that have been released you would think they could get it right.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i heard from a friend that the pc version was having server problems also. i've just been playing single player for now. pretty interesting.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was playing tonight and just got locked up. My friend said that they are taking everything down tomorrow night to "fix" it. I hope they get it right cause this is a real PITA.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I love this game. Sniping is awesome from accross the map, and I really like how they made snipers a recon class, and actually useful beyond shooting. Great fun! Loving this game.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

well i have mixed feelings about this game. the gameplay is mostly fun, but the user interface is asinine. I was never very impressed with the battlefield games in general. but i'm trying to learn, it's hard though because most of the servers i find suck complete donkey ass.

my name is nosebleedmurphy, someone add me as a friend! I have none :-/


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've really been liking it but have been playing other things as well. I haven't been as high on this as I was COD but it is still a good game.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i mostly suck ass at the game. someone seriously needs to help me out lol.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

God I'm jealous. My friend went 60-1 last night...


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, 60-1 is a great number. I'm pretty much happy to break even kills/death.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

uh i'm happy to get one kill.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

it's amazing how little help there is out there, and people in game aren't willing to even talk to you. kind of seems like this game is either dominated by people who don't know english or cocks. like i just want to find out what all the symbols mean on the little map. can't find any info anywhere.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Red markers are enemy, double red markers are enemies off your minimap you can't see until close enough, green are people in your squad, aqua are fellow team members, a wrench shows up if you're an engineer and a vehicle needs repair, a cross if a medic and someone needs health, a lightng zig zag if they're dead and need to be revived, a tank symbol is obviously a tank, atv is an atv, etc. 

Let me know if you have more questions on it.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I still don't have any friends  Ok so on the map: what does the def and ATT mean?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Defense and Attack...for rush. The number under the attackers side is how many lives they have to blow up both stations. Defense is infinite.

The reason you probably never run into people talking is that you can be in party chat during the game. So me and my friends will make two full squads and all stay in party chat together.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

ahh ok, how do you set up a party chat? so basically this game sucks for me because i don't have anyone to play with :-/


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> ahh ok, how do you set up a party chat? so basically this game sucks for me because i don't have anyone to play with :-/


Like party chat is a chat with friends you already have. If you want to talk to the people in the game, just stay in game chat. You could always send some random friend invites.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i've probably sent 10 friend invites to people that i play with for a while in a squad. no one has responded.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Its no easy task, just keep at it. Add em as a friend, and maybe send one a few days down the road..


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i guess there's a friend limit of 20? anyway my game crashed 3 times this evening. honestly this thing behaves like a beta. I'm coming to the conclusion that it's not worth 50 bucks.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

3 times? For me and my friends, the game is less buggy then cod.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i never had cod4 crash on my pc at least. but I do think this multiplayer is better than cod4's.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive had the online just stop responding and kick me back to the xbox main menu. it is very frustrating.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> Ive had the online just stop responding and kick me back to the xbox main menu. it is very frustrating.


It happens once in a blue moon...


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowJeeper add me up Xbox my Name is : JibMasterFlex


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was actually playing last night and it was lagging so bad you almost couldn't play. This has been very frustrating for a game that I really want to enjoy. It makes me not want to play.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah there's a number of things that piss me off about this game.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It has been frustrating but the last two days I've actually played pretty well. I don't know what the deal is but I'm almost enjoying it again. Now I just have to get my friends to start playing again. They've all been laid off so they played the shit out of it while I'm working.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Still no one has added me a friend except one guy that I have on my steam list. so either the in-game functionality doesn't work to add friends, or no one likes me. Either could be believable, but considering the rest of the user interface is complete shit, malfunction is the more likely problem.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably just people who dont want to add people they dont know. I delete every request from random people looking for friends.

As for the game: amazazing! nothing compares to getting a 330 headshot bonus


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm becoming less impressed the more I play. The knife is frickin ridiculous, sniper rifles are wayyy too good, the m60 is like a sniper/auto/shot gun rifle. The gameplay is completely nerfed by the laggy ass servers and the way that they try to compensate for it. Making people be where they really aren't and you dying before you even see them. That and the fact that about 80% of the UI behaves like a beta version.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It isn't that bad man. I've played a lot worse and this game has been pretty good. It is definitely different than some but it is a good game.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

are you a console player? cause i've noticed that people on consoles have way lower expectations that pc gamers.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am using a console but was a PC gamer for years before. Are you playing on a PC? I know what you mean about expecting more from a PC. I was very critical when playing PC games. Even the slightest pause in between save points was annoying.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i can't stand consoles honestly. I don't know why really, maybe it's just the controllers.


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

anyone pc version wanna add me and get a few games in? 

k0rey is my gamertag

^^ thats a ZERO


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

sure i'll add you


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone still playing this or has it pretty much died? I haven't even turned on the xbox in a couple days....


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm still playing, but honestly it's the worst game i've ever played for community building. no one friends you, and barely anyone even types or talks in the game. I added k0rey but never heard back. It can be alot of fun when you have a good squad that works together, but most don't and so it's extremely frustrating.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with that. When I'm playing with a bunch of friends it can be great otherwise the game is the suck.


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> I'm still playing, but honestly it's the worst game i've ever played for community building. no one friends you, and barely anyone even types or talks in the game. I added k0rey but never heard back. It can be alot of fun when you have a good squad that works together, but most don't and so it's extremely frustrating.


i never get your request.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Got my recon and vehical sets done. Almost done with my engineer.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the vehicle and medic done. I might will probably play this weekend some and try to get at least something finished up. Recon is the hardest for me. I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i have the vehicle and engie done. almost done with assault and recon. it's bad because i'm the best with engie. it is funny how easy the game get when you don't have shit weapons though. like it makes a huge difference. so much that the noobs are completely nerfed. I'm not terribly impressed with anything but the physics and graphics of this game.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I found recon to be the eaiset. Me and friends drop into a HC match and sink dome shots left and right. My friend got a marksman 305 yesterday  My best is 260


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have my moments with recon but I would rather be in the action. Once you get a better gun with it things will get better but for now I'm just going to stick with what I'm liking and pull out recon every once in a while.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Scar with 4x is my engineer baby.
M95 does it for recon.

With recon latly, I've been averaging 26-2


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sure once you get the better guns with recon it is much better. I'm still using the first gun and making it work. I'll really have to get into it more and try to get the M95.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I only play hardcore modes. I don't know why but its the same thing with COD. 

Here was my progression to get the recon class done.

M24 > T88 > M95. 

With those guns, I used the M1911, and that Body Armour you get, though I've changed to magnum ammo.

The key to almost power leveling it picking a spot and camping it out. If your not getting 200+ on marksman bonus on a headshot, move out farther. Look to see where everyone else snipes from on every level. Don't avoid them, but find a little more cover and stay near. Let them get picked off and you just try to see who shot them... You gotta be quick thought. Find the head, adjust for gravity(about 15*-20* correction), squeeze. Right when you get to your spot, you might even want to squeeze off a round to see how much you should correct.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, I played a little bit last night with recon and got a couple kills but ended up switching to assault. The board I was on just didn't really suit the recon. Then the server dropped my connection and I couldn't get back on. You would think with how long this game has been out they would have this all sorted out. I will just keep at it for now.


----------

